# Venomous sea snake washes onto Southern California shore



## News Bot (Dec 22, 2015)

HUNTINGTON BEACH, Calif. (AP) -- A dead yellow-bellied sea snake from southern Mexico has been discovered on Bolsa Chica beach, only the third one ever reported in California....

*Published On:* 22-Dec-15 08:13 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

